# Small tree with orange/red berries



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

Trying to find out what type of tree these are. They are planted near most resturants and park edgings but ive also seen them in random places. They are similar to white mt ash but much smaller maybe ornimental? Would like to know if the berries are edibal?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Picture? There are several different plants that have red berries, and w/out seeing a picture, I'd only be guessing.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Pyracanthus and cotoneaster are two of the most common in my area. Barberry is less common.


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

I will try to snap a photo today. We are located on maine.


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

Small bush


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

This is growing wild not planted. Im interested in know if it is edibal


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I think it is a Japanese Barberry shrub.
They are an invasive species, so finding one growing wild isn't a surprise.

As far as edible.. there is this..http://eattheplanet.org/archives/712
So technically... yes. But they don't sound too appetizing.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, barberry.


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks that i just what i needed.


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

This one is more of a tree and has flaky bark any ideas


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

This is a picture of the leaves and berries they're about the size of blueberries


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

crabapple


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

Way to small I think.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

The fruit can be less than 1/2" in diameter.


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

Wow cool thanks. Is it edibal and is there a way to do a for sure identity check?


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

jamienman said:


> Wow cool thanks. Is it edibal and is there a way to do a for sure identity check?


Cut one of the fruits in half crosswise and see if it has the same shape of seeds and star shaped pattern as a regular big apple. Also taste it. It should taste like a sour, under-ripe apple with a slightly astringent taste on the tongue. Crabapples are sour but edible, they make excellent crabapple jelly or spiced pickled crabapples (my favourite) and they are loaded with pectin if you want to extract the juice and flesh to add the pectin to other jams. There are several varieties of crabapples, some are sweeter, some more sour, some larger, some smaller, some are red, some yellow and red.

These are little crabapples cut in half

​


----------



## jamienman (Sep 11, 2014)

Very helpful thank you


----------

